# Fixing MTX TA5601 : Help Needed



## PhoenixGoldFan (May 31, 2008)

Hi Guys, about a year I bought a defective MTX TA5601 Class D amp.
It does power up, the "EFX" lights works like it should, I mean, looks like the amp Is alright but makes no sound.
When I've opened to check out, I've tested a Transistor that has a strange "2L" inscription, a SOD123 Diode with a "H5" and 3 SMD Capacitors that seems to be that are not working since I've tested with my multimeter Diode Funciton.

Need some help to find what are the "2L" transistor, the "H5" Diode and the SMD Caps to buy and replace. Dunno If it will work, but for now its my best shot.



















Thanks Guys!


----------



## PhoenixGoldFan (May 31, 2008)

Already Found!


----------



## Stage-Auto (Jul 14, 2010)

hope your good at soldering .. i thought i would be easy but its really not


----------



## PhoenixGoldFan (May 31, 2008)

Sure...
also I'm not too, but I tryed once and worked...
Lets try again...
This time I'll talk to my cousin, he has a soldering station I'm pretty sure that will make easier...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

caps do not register in diode check or resistance mode, especially that type, because they don't pas DC, they will appear as open.

Chances are, they are fine.


----------

